# JavaFX 2.0 Beta erhältlich



## zerix (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

seit heute ist die neue Version von JavaFX verfügbar. 
http://javafx.com/

Die wichtigste Neuheit ist die Portierung zur Java-Api. Das heißt, man muss keine neue Sprache lernen. 

Gruß

Sascha


----------

